# Ever shoot one of these?



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

They say there's a first time for everything and this was my first time dealing with a penguin. Very unique birds. They're about like stuffing a meat brick with feathers... And stank... WOW!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that crazy.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, how did you even get your hands on that thing? I'd assume for a museum or something? Can you even hunt penguins?


----------



## Gweedo (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow, Talk about a canned hunt. How may tags get released by Hogle zoo each year? Is it once in a lifetime? Are they better baked or deep fried -O,-


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fine looking work sir! 


- the feet look nice and fleshy, cast?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Longgun said:


> Fine looking work sir!
> 
> - the feet look nice and fleshy, cast?


Thank ya Longgun. Nope used the real ones. (I hate casting feet) Very thick, dense boned critters theses things are. There's no skinning the wings out either. Mostly just bone and connective tissue so I just injected the hell outa them. Same with the feet, lots of injection fluid!

BTW, this was a zoo bird...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Thank ya Longgun. Nope used the real ones. (I hate casting feet) Very thick, dense boned critters theses things are. There's no skinning the wings out either. Mostly just bone and connective tissue so I just injected the hell outa them. Same with the feet, lots of injection fluid!
> 
> BTW, this was a zoo bird...


Credit where credit is due, again, dang nice work. I remember chatting with you about this lil dude at the show, and thought "better you than me!" lol ... Knowing there was no way in hell you were going to split or turn those wings/flippers, i thought you might cast them. Good call on the injecting them. How did that skin go? Did it let-out much??


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He didn't grow much. Their skin is like Cordura nylon. Not much stretch...

They really are quite easy to mount. The One thing that blew me away was how much neck they have. Looking at a bird like that you'd think may be 4-5 inches right? Negative ghostrider! That thing had an 8 1/2 inch neck! and as big around as a bat! :shock:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Cordura? Geeze.... what a nice switch from the kings. Baggy sobs.

8 1/2? Tucks up like a slinkey i guess. 


Nothing quite like Jbird and his exotics, but you do get your fare share of different species to work on. Purty cool...


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> He didn't grow much. Their skin is like Cordura nylon. Not much stretch...
> 
> They really are quite easy to mount. That thing had an 8 1/2 inch ****! and as big around as a bat! :shock:


Thats what she said.... :mrgreen:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

His feet look like my pink nikes:grin:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

manzquad said:


> Thats what she said.... :mrgreen:


-_O- Oh boy, that one never gets old...


----------

